# Lafayette, IN Half Price Race



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sat, Aug 1st we will be hosting a race starting at 6:00 sharp on our carpet track. We will be offering both on road course and oval with VTA road course normally being our largest class. We will race 3 heats and a main. For this race only, entry fees will be $6.00 for the first entry, $4.00 for each additional and no family discount. We will give away a very nice Losi backpack ($45.00 value) as a door prize for entrants at this event.
Sorry for the late notice on this forum, it has been posted on our thread in the oval section for some time and it was suggested that I should post here also. Everyone is welcome, three make a class, so bring some friends and/or family to make sure your class runs. AC will be on all day, so it will be comfortable. It has been much easier to heat and cool with the removing of the dirt. Open practice all day with paid entry.
We will be adding jumps after Labor day for off-roading as another option. Our normal fall schedule is Weds--7:00pm sharp, 2-heats and a main, Sat--6:00pm sharp, three heats and a main. We are normally done by 9:30 on normal race nights.


----------

